# Weekend Roll...



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Las de este fin de semana... Otra vez al Parque Charles Darwin antes que empiece a llover. Depues ya se hace mas dificil rodar ahi.

El Parque Charles Darwin es un area verde en el medio de la cuidad. Esta pensado como una especie de zona de conservacion por un lado y para prevenir asentamientos humanos en areas que se inundan, manglares y de alta incidencia de mosquitos. Algun area tenia asbestos, que esta cerrada al publico.

Existen ahi todavia algunos refugios para tropas, de la epoca de la segunda guerra mundial. Darwin fue bombardeado por los Japoneses en 1942 y por varios lados en Darwin hay vestigios de las zonas de defensa y algunas pistas de aterrizaje.









Por supuesto... hay termiteros...








Y bicis  ... 
























Saludos!


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

¿Que tal la Fusion? Y como que esa Trance ya pide rines "carbonatados".


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

*las de hoy*

Arrancando y vereda por una cañada


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> ¿Que tal la Fusion? Y como que esa Trance ya pide rines "carbonatados".


La Fusion? Muy bien, pero primera rodada y pues seria un diagnostico prematuro. Aunque se siente mucho mejor que la Fox 32 EVO que reemplazo. Ya no se mueve cuando freno y se siente mas segura por todos lados. Tal vez un poco menos sensible, pero la Fox ya estaba asentada.

No apta para ti que cuentas gramos... casi 2kg.

Rine de bicarbonato? Si me gustaria, pero es mucha lana para que despues me salgan que la 650B ya no es la "buena" y se inventen otra nueva o que manana salgan rines de 650B y de 50mm de ancho interno.

Que bonito lugar el de tus fotos... Como extrano las montanas!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Hoy toco Berrimah Hills... que de Hills solo tiene el nombre. Bueno, tiene uno de los puntos mas altos de por aqui, pero deben ser como 50msnm.

Es aqui que esta la estacion del Radar meteorologico.









Es una pista corta, divertida (para mi), con buen flow y un poco de todo, excepto saltos. Tiene una parte de singletrack muy revirado.

















No country for wide bars...


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Hola Warp, qué bonita bici, ¿cual es?
Y donde son esos trails?
Saludos


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Psycho Marco said:


> Hola Warp, qué bonita bici, ¿cual es?
> Y donde son esos trails?
> Saludos


Muchas gracias!
La bici es una Giant Trance 2 27.5, con algunas modificaciones.

Los senderos son de Darwin, Australia. No tenemos elevaciones, pero ahi le hacemos a la succion como podemos.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

AUSTRALIA???!!! y qué jijos haces allá! ja ja. 
Estoy atrasado en noticias, pensé que andabas por veracruz o algo así. 
Suerte!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Psycho Marco said:


> AUSTRALIA???!!! y qué jijos haces allá! ja ja.
> Estoy atrasado en noticias, pensé que andabas por veracruz o algo así.
> Suerte!


Correteando la chuleta, mi buen. No hay de otra.

Como dijera el Flaco de Oro... Algun dia volvere a las playas lejanas de mi Veracruz.


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

foesfoesfxr said:


>


Con esos excelentes temas musicales le puede dar El Síndrome del Jamaicon ja ja ja

Saludos
The last biker


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

sorry si te da el syndrome arriba mencionado pero al menos me gustaria saber como es...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

foesfoesfxr said:


> sorry si te da el syndrome arriba mencionado pero al menos me gustaria saber como es...


Como es que?
El sindrome del jamaicon o Veracruz o Darwin? jajajaja

Ya el sindrome del jamaicon ya lo supere... jajaja.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> Ya el sindrome del jamaicon ya lo supere... jajaja.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Felicidades mi Warp por superar el condenado síndrome , cuando viví fuera de México tenía compañeros y amigos aztecas que les daba el síndrome todos los días y en serio que sufrian....... a mi me dio al revés jajaja

saludos
the last biker


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

*Midweek roll*

Trepada tranquila a la Torre 1 en el Bosque de la Primavera, bajada divertida por vereda.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> Trepada tranquila a la Torre 1 en el Bosque de la Primavera, bajada divertida por vereda.


Excelente, Doc!!!


----------

